# Questions About My Micro T



## snotrod666 (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey all, 1st off I think this little thing is cool. I run the hell out of it outside on pavement, jumps and all. I loosend up the screws, upgraded to ball bearings in wheels, and stiffed the suspensions with some springs from my local hardware store. 1 THING I keep breaking the rear hubs. Is it because of the stiffer suspension??? Does anyone make them out of something different than Plastic. Alum. etc... anyway I would like some opinions and tips. :thumbsup:


----------



## snotrod666 (Jan 10, 2007)

Hot-Racing.com has everything you need in Aluminium for the MICRO T. HMMMM I answered my own question, Oh Well. Enjoy the PIC!!!


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

is that the stock body repainted


----------



## snotrod666 (Jan 10, 2007)

tcian said:


> is that the stock body repainted


It is the Stock body and Stock Paint job. I just Peeled some of the original graphics and added new ones that I made. I make these for my custom hotwheels also. I started out with the wheel decals and went from there. I was thinking about offering these, especially for the wheels. It is a fast a simple way of getting a different wheel look. Interested??? :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

o ok cool


----------

